# In theory: expand attached garage, or add detached garage?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If you go with the detached garage you can put in a DG driveway over the easement. Packed down becomes very solid. But diggable should there be a need to do so. Then easy to replace afterwards. 

I have an attached two car garage and a separate 24x30 workshop. The separate is my own man-cave area. The Jeep sleeps there, tools, etc.

I like it separate. But the snow factor is something I don't deal with. Would be a factor in attached vs detached.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately, so I'm bumping my old thread. Anyone have any thoughts on expanding my attached garage vs. building a new standalone to replace the shed in my yard?


----------



## Cindyg (Nov 9, 2012)

*Drive-thru/breezeway*

Here is sort of an off the wall idea... Why not add a garage door to the back of your garage to make it a drive thru/breezeway? Then continue your driveway out the back to a new detached garage/workspace further back in the yard. Of course there is still the snow issue but at least you wouldn't be driving through the yard.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Detached, with a gravel driveway headed to the back.

BTW, what program did you use for those renderings?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Mort,

the program is Sketchup, orginally by Google but now by Trimble. http://www.sketchup.com/intl/en/download/gsu.html

the basic program is free and can work with pc's or macs. There is a lot of free training available from their site as well as Youtube. Very simple and straightforward to learn. Let's you produce a 3d model. I use it all the time for concepts, makes clients go "ga-ga" ..... LOL

you can set the latitude and longitude of the site, together with date and time and get actual shadow lines on the elevations .....

try it out :thumbup:


----------

